# Organizing books on kindle app?



## wholesalestunna (Aug 5, 2011)

How do you all organize your book collections on the kindle app for iPhone or iPad? I've been deleting all the books as I read them (which i hate doing) but download a lot of free books and samples and always have a time finding what I'm looking for. On my old kindle I would make collections for read, to read, and samples but I don't have that option. Thanks for suggestions!


----------



## HeatherG (Aug 6, 2011)

There isn't a way of organizing collections in the Kindle app for the iPod or iPad.


----------

